# Solved: Windows media player audio, but no video



## srdaly2 (Mar 25, 2004)

I recently downloaded a couple avi files, and when they open up in Windows Media Player, they just provide the audio. I ran a codec search (because is said that there was an error downloading codec) and it said that: DivX v3 MPEG-4 (Low-Motion) were Unsupported. I don't know what this means or how to fix this so I can watch the file as well as listen. Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try the ffdshow DirectShow codec.


----------



## srdaly2 (Mar 25, 2004)

Thank you so much!!! It worked perfectly!


----------



## thanhng00 (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi Guys 

I have the same problems that window media with no video, i can not play dvd movie and dont know how to search for codes, and i did the same down load ffdshow and install but not working not sure that i install right or how?
can you show me how? greatly appricated.


----------



## srdaly2 (Mar 25, 2004)

I just clicked on the link and picked the "mirror" from North America and everything was fixed.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Glad to hear it, guys. Thanks for the feedback. 

*thanhng00:*
Please start a new thread on your problem. But you might try this (Read the "Read Me" file):
http://users.adelphia.net/~abraxas/dl/DVD_WMP.zip


----------

